# TLF Spring 2019 Giveaway!



## Ware

*It's time for another TLF giveaway! We're celebrating TLF's 2nd anniversary and surpassing 4,000 registered members! :yahoo:

To enter, simply post up in this thread one time. Entries into the drawing will be limited to one per member - multiple posts in this thread before the entry period closes may result in disqualification.

I will announce when the entry period is going to close (after entries slow down) and we'll schedule the drawing live on YouTube. Stay tuned for those dates/times!

What worked well last time was letting the first name drawn get first choice of the prizes, the second name drawn gets a choice of what's left, and so on. That way someone who really needs a spreader doesn't end up with a hose reel, or vice versa. All winners will also receive some awesome TLF stickers by mail. :thumbup:

Items #1-2







Our good friend Matt Martin, aka @thegrassfactor, of Carbon Earth Co. is generously donating a season of Carbon-X™ Fertilizer (limitations apply) and a shirt to 2 lucky winners! Carbon-X™ is a game changing fertilizer and this is your chance to get your hands on some!

Item #3







Greene County Fertilizer Company has stepped up once again and donated one of their popular Bio-Stimulant Packs, which includes N-Ext RGS™ Soil & Plant Stimulant, N-Ext Air8™ Liquid Aeration, N-Ext Humic12™ Liquid Humic Acid, and 0-0-2 MicroGreene™ Fertilizer!

Item #4







The Lawn Rebel @wardconnor is donating a 1,200lb capacity Gorilla Cart to the prize pool. These things are awesome for transporting all kinds of stuff around your property. :thumbup:

Item #5







To celebrate TLF reaching 4k registered members, we thought it would be fitting to give away a 4K TV! Did you know YouTube lawn care videos look much better on a free TV? :thumbup:

Item #6







Eley Hose Reels has once again offered us a discount on one of their Wall Mount Garden Hose Reels to give away. Eley is the best in the business when it comes to quality hose reels - just check out the Eley Hose Reel Review thread for some TLF member testimony. :thumbup:

Item #7







Last but not least is a Chapin 82080 80lb Professional Broadcast Spreader. Your friends and enemies will be jealous when you roll this bad boy out of the garage this summer. :nod:

----

Remember, to enter reply to this thread one time only! Good luck to everyone, and here's to another great season here at TLF! :beer: *

*• The giveaway is now closed. •*

Congrats again to all the winners - and thanks again to the prize donors!


 lvlikeyv - Gorilla Cart
 dmouw - Carbon-X
 Hexadecimal 00FF00 - Eley Hose Reel
 Necrosis - Bio-Stimulant Pack
 jmac1986 - Carbon-X
 GA_Fescue_Man - 4K TV
 gpbrown60 - Spreader


----------



## wardconnor

I want.. please enter me into the giveaway. Thanks for doing this. Congrats on 4k members


----------



## ronjon84790

Count me in! Thanks @Ware


----------



## Sandmountain Reel

I Need some gcf products!!


----------



## Pemt13

Please count me in!


----------



## SGrabs33

Wow, so much great stuff! Thanks to everyone for their donations!


----------



## dfw_pilot

I'm really glad that that TLF has become so popular, helpful, and fun. Congrats to everyone and good luck to the giveaway contestants!


----------



## Pete1313

Oh wow! Those are some serious prizes! Congrats to TLF! :beer:


----------



## Alex1389

Congrats @Ware and TLF! I'm ready to win some goodies!


----------



## iowa jim

Please count me in.


----------



## Ahab1997

Hooray! Go go TLF!


----------



## J_nick

Give me that fert!


----------



## TravisH06

Count me in! Thank you all for the donations.


----------



## ericgautier

Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## rob13psu

Yes! I'm in!


----------



## ebanks

Please count me in.


----------



## Striping-dojo

I'm in.... please enter me. Many Thx!!


----------



## OD on Grass

Awesome!! I'm in! Thanks and cheers to 4K! What an amazing community.


----------



## dwills02

In for the win!!


----------



## GreenHorn

Congratulations on 4K!! Great bunch of people &#128512;


----------



## Redtenchu

So awesome, congratulations to everyone!


----------



## XLT_66

Count me in!


----------



## chrismar

Awesome prizes! Can't wait to not win!!


----------



## Spammage

I'm in. Mods, please lock this thread now. &#128513;


----------



## seebryango

Count me in. Glad to be a part of this community


----------



## conbano

I'm in...


----------



## Polish Badger

Count me in - Congrats on 4K!


----------



## Stellar P

Count me in as a back to back Champ! With riding the wave of @gene_stl's donation and @Ware's daughter's wise selections, I'll be the proud owner of some sweet, sweet equipment or product!

This thing needs some Carbon-X Fert!


----------



## Happy Grass

AWESOME! I want in the drawing! Congrats to the 4K and to 4 more K!


----------



## cfinden

Congratulations on 4K members! I've been spreading the word about TLF to all my local fellow LCNs.


----------



## Green

Heck yeah!

And wow, @Ware posted promptly at at 12:00. :mrgreen:


----------



## Coach8

Please count me in as well!


----------



## Budstl

Dang! Some good prizes.


----------



## Austinite

Love it! Thank you!


----------



## jmac1986

Lots of stuff I could use. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Sweet 4000 members is awesome. If you need more prizes number 8 could be me wearing pants &#128513;


----------



## TheTurfTamer

Count me in ! Thanks Ware :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Count me in


----------



## Grassroots159

I'm in!


----------



## anthonybilotta

Count me in please !!


----------



## Buyanet

Oh this would be so awesome! As a rookie just getting started, every little bit helps lol.


----------



## N LA Hacker

And the winner is...


----------



## Jgolf67

Great prizes, thanks to all those who donated!


----------



## twolf

I am in!


----------



## Khy

4k hype... always in for a giveaway


----------



## AZChemist

Business is Boomin'! &#128077; 
Congrats! I'm in!


----------



## ABC123

one time


----------



## HomerGuy

Amazing group of prizes. Happy 2nd anniversary to TLF!


----------



## jdc_lawnguy

Congrats on 4K. Count me in, and thanks for all you do.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Count me in.


----------



## Hann Kast

Count me in!!


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

I have never won anything.

Thanks everybody for the great site.

Optimistic,
#00FF00


----------



## Jonesy

Count me in. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## erdons

In it to win it!


----------



## jfoard

4K That is awesome! Count me in!


----------



## ruxie88

Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Two9tene

Count me in Ware!!


----------



## PokeGrande

In!

Thanks so much!


----------



## FORT

Wow! This is amazing! I'm glad to be apart of such a great community!


----------



## sportsman10

Easy choice if I won - ANY OF THEM. Thanks!


----------



## topcop4205

Pick me! Pick me! :thumbsup:


----------



## mowww

Wow, what a spread! Congrats on 4K!


----------



## adgattoni

All in!


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Count me in!


----------



## JollyGreen

In it to win it.


----------



## driver_7

I'm in! Thank you for putting this together! Congrats on 4,000, TLF!!


----------



## daniel3507

Awesome prizes. Count me in!


----------



## walk1355

Count me in


----------



## scenery163

Congrats on 4K.


----------



## Tc200

Wow, 4k is great, glad to be here!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Awesome prizes.


----------



## DJLCN

Congratulations. Count me in.


----------



## dfw_pilot

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Awesome prizes.


Yes. They had to match the quality of the membership here.


----------



## Jacob_S

Very generous as was the first one, go ahead and throw my name in the hat.


----------



## 985arrowhead

I want in! I have thoroughly enjoyed the forum and the members as well as learned a lot.... Thank you TLF.....


----------



## Kicker

In again. putting on my lucky underwear this time.


----------



## Lonnie Mac

Great! I'm in!


----------



## CAB

All great prizes! Go TLF!


----------



## LBK_419

Please count me in!


----------



## joeker

DAMN! I need one of ANYTHING ON THAT LIST


----------



## TN Hawkeye

It's a great time to be TLF member. Hell I'd be happy with some stickers.


----------



## ram82

please include me also.thank you very much


----------



## Chrisholmes02

All awesome stuff! Count me in, thanks.


----------



## asagers

I'm in!


----------



## Drryantsmith

Congrats! This is a terrific place for learning!


----------



## Too_Tall

Thanks for the giveaway. Good luck everyone!


----------



## ox1574

That's a nice spread! I'm in it to win it.


----------



## wessneroo

Count me in!


----------



## OnTheOxbow

This is awesome. Toss my name in the hat. Thanks TLF!


----------



## graemegb

Too bad you can't pick all of the prizes.. I may be buying a lot of that stuff anyways this year!


----------



## somathnao

I'm in!


----------



## cwrx82

In


----------



## drenglish

Awesome! This community has been a huge inspiration and encouragment this past year after joining. Count me in too!


----------



## AlexH

I'm in too! That's some awesome stuff :thumbup:


----------



## afarsid

Count me in and Congrats! Pretty sure I was #4k to join!
:ugeek:


----------



## TulsaFan

Congrats on 4k!!! Great forum due to great members! :thumbup:


----------



## Movingshrub

Winner winner, carbon X dinner! for some lucky person.


----------



## Redeye

awesome products & hope to win!


----------



## Chris LI

Yes. Please enter me into the contest. Those are some really fantastic prizes! Congrats, TLF on 4000+ members, and growing!


----------



## Jayray

First or 100th actually!


----------



## Timbo3985

Count me in, please and thank you!


----------



## stotea

Hurray!


----------



## jimbeckel

Add me please


----------



## CARP

First post, just created my account today. Thanks to everyone for all the helpful information on this forum.


----------



## TroyScherer

This is crazy awesome !!!


----------



## Tommy26

Sounds great please include me!


----------



## Avalawn T

Awesome!!! This place is a huge reason I've had success with my lawn!!


----------



## dfw_pilot

afarsid said:


> Count me in and Congrats! Pretty sure I was #4k to join!
> :ugeek:


You were close, but:


----------



## Tmank87

Count me in. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Butter

Awesome!


----------



## dacoyne

I would like to be included kind sir, gracias


----------



## Brackin4au

Awesome prizes. I want in!


----------



## cnet24

Awesome stuff!!!


----------



## nathan99218

I could use some more stuff for the yard! TLF is the best!


----------



## AdamH

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## ordimport

Sweet! I'm in!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

This is awesome! Congratulations on 4,000 members. Count me in the drawing.


----------



## Mondeh6

awsome!! thanks.


----------



## datcope

Congratulations TLF....4,000 members in the first two years!


----------



## jdpber

Yes yes yes count me I


----------



## BigVic

Awesome!!! Can't wait!


----------



## 6pony6

Please add me to the giveaway. Thanks!


----------



## tnlynch81

Didn't win the 1st time... This time I will!


----------



## Necrosis

Will page 7 be lucky?!


----------



## GrassAndWater12

Please add me to the 2019 giveaway. Thanks


----------



## zoysialover

Nice prizes! I'll take one of each please....


----------



## ctrav

I wanna play 

Congrats to the best lawn site ever!!


----------



## Sfurunner13

Congrats on 4K!


----------



## TheLawnNewbie

Count me in!


----------



## Flying Aces

Count me in! Congrats on 4k


----------



## 1BAMFR

This is awesome! Count me in.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Wow, those are some amazing prizes. Kudos to @thegrassfactor and @wardconnor for being so generous. I just logged on this evening, and already 7 pages of posts. Good to see the forum so active!


----------



## Lawnguyland

Awesome prizes! Count me in!


----------



## Thor865

Give me that Eley hose reel!


----------



## desirous

Congrats on the 4K!


----------



## Mrsamman

Congrats on 4K TLF. 
Thanks
Scott


----------



## cusomano

Congrats on the 4K. Great website. Please count me in


----------



## 440mag

Something woke me up at 3am - must be to Enter the 2019 TLF Prize Drawings (all 4,000 of us are already ... "Winning," ha-ha!)

Seriously, those are some stokin' prizes, y'all - my wife is eyein' the Bio-Stimulant package for me (I am not sure she realizes it is for the lawn and not my package! :shock: :shock: :shock:  :lol: 

PS - did I say, THANK YOU, TLF !!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jabopy

A bit far away to win!! But I just thought I'd join in.!!!


----------



## zinger565

In!


----------



## TonyC

Yes please!


----------



## SantiCazorla

Congratulations TLF on 4K and 2 years!

Free merch please!


----------



## robnavarro

Pretty awesome achievement! Thanks for all the info!


----------



## BassBoss

Fingers crossed.


----------



## crussell

Whoa Sweet Prizes!


----------



## JTGrass

Impressive list of prizes.


----------



## khayden10

Please count me in!


----------



## Creppin

Count me in! Great prizes!


----------



## Pioneer

Count me in............


----------



## FRD135i

This is the most amazing TLF giveaway ever! Thanks to the mods and founding members! This is an amazing site with even better people. Let's do this!!!!!


----------



## gpbrown60

TLF Rules! :thumbup:


----------



## zschmid

This is awesome!


----------



## Jdaniel611

One time only!


----------



## Grass Clippins

Very nice.....! I need all of this stuff, including the decals.


----------



## Greyleafspot

I never win anything


----------



## Jacob_Lyles1994

The lawn needs some carbon X!


----------



## Chak

Count me in!


----------



## ChadStokes

I'm in like Flynn!


----------



## BadDad

Such a great community. Thanks for teaching me a little about maintaining my kids home.


----------



## Crabbychas

Count me in!


----------



## 1mjbrierley

Count me in love you


----------



## raymond

Count me in! Thanks boss


----------



## Marcchisholm

This is awesome


----------



## AllenbSC

Count me in. First year reel mower owner needs all the help I can get.


----------



## coachemf

Count me in.


----------



## synergy0852

These are some awesome prizes. Thanks to all that donated!


----------



## Riverpilot

Though I'm a newb on this forum, I'm in if allowed. Thank you all.


----------



## Jut60

In for a good time. Thank you.


----------



## osuaero

In.


----------



## LawnDrummer

Please count me in!


----------



## wartee

Need stuff!


----------



## JohnP

TLF > FLT.

I dunno what FLT is. But that place sucks!


----------



## JWAY

Thanks to all the donator's!


----------



## sanders4617

Incredible gifts! Thanks for giving people opportunity to win!


----------



## smusgrav

I am in as well!


----------



## Prospect

I'm in. Thank you


----------



## booneatl

Please put me in.... thanks for the great prizes!


----------



## gb043075

In please.
Thanks!


----------



## dmouw

You can draw my name first


----------



## sd3

I am in!

Thanks to TLF and the sponsors.


----------



## creinle11

Count me in! Thanks


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Many great prizes!!!


----------



## Christech11

Please include me! Thanks!


----------



## Ryan1+2

Wow, just when I thought this site couldn't get more awesome..... Those are some great prizes! :mrgreen:
Count me in.


----------



## robertmehrer

I'm in!


----------



## Lincoln_Hawk

Count me in also.


----------



## Killbuzz

Here


----------



## LA Basshole03

Sweet


----------



## Don_Bass

Sweettt!! I'm All In


----------



## jjepeto

Holy crap, sweet prizes! I want them all!


----------



## Rucraz2

Count me in!!


----------



## James

Count me in.


----------



## Legz

Thank you to TLF and everyone's shared knowledge!


----------



## BaggerVance

Put me down.


----------



## Rhyrhy7

Congrats reaching 4K. Definitely put me in the hat!


----------



## GrassFarmer

In it to win it!


----------



## Rpatterson

Awesome prizes! Count me in!


----------



## Muddysneakers77

Free Stuff. Count me in!


----------



## Gdfein

Pick me pick me!!


----------



## Miggity

I'm in it to win the bag of hard-to-kill weed seeds for my neighbors!


----------



## bermuda_dude

Count me in please!


----------



## IaHawk

I'm in!


----------



## MidloMillers2012

Count me in, unless I'm too late!


----------



## Jrich

In!


----------



## dfw_pilot

MidloMillers2012 said:


> Count me in, unless I'm too late!


No one is too late yet - there will be plenty of notice.


----------



## wfleming

Count me in please!!


----------



## HoosierBlue

Awesome prizes. Thanks to those Who donated.


----------



## JimmyMac26

Happy Anniversary! Love this forum


----------



## Sbcgenii

In please!


----------



## McCulley 77

Congrats on 4k!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Wow! Want! I need me some hose reel tbh.


----------



## Bmossin

Awesome!


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Awesome contest prizes. Thanks for doing it. Please add me to the list.

Thanks!


----------



## TJO

Count me in!


----------



## kur1j

Me Too!


----------



## Kballen11

@Ware you guys have outdone yourselves again! Thank you!


----------



## Darrell_KC

Im in if there's still room!


----------



## dtillman5

I'm in...Hose reel or CarbonX hmmmm tough call. Congrats on surpassing 4k members TLF.


----------



## lvlikeyv

Count me in!!


----------



## unclebucks06

Sign me up.


----------



## wizardstephen

I'm in. Sign me up, please!


----------



## Redtwin

ding ding...


----------



## Seth_13

Sign me up! I need #1-7!


----------



## Shootermcgee

Congrats TLF and sign me up.


----------



## trick

Please enter me


----------



## MassHole

Please count me in. Congrats! I love this page - so much info and help!


----------



## social port

Thanks to all who make TLF what it is


----------



## drewwitt

Congrats! Count me in.


----------



## elm34

Sign me up.


----------



## gijoe4500

I'm down for giveaways! I can't believe this place already has 4k members and growing.


----------



## wjcsj

Count me in! Lots of great info on this site!


----------



## JustGW

Count me in!


----------



## Yourcptspeaking

&#128587;&#127995;‍♂&#128587;&#127995;‍♂


----------



## NoslracNevok

I'm in, thanks! I missed it last year.


----------



## gagsbd

I am a new member getting my hand on lawn care


----------



## WDE46

Cart, hose reel, or spreader looks awesome. I'm in.


----------



## msjlax22

Count me in! Congrats on 4k and thanks to everyone this an incredible community and resource!


----------



## KevC

4K ....congratulations!


----------



## MarkV

This guy wants a 4K TV


----------



## Mwhal2

Aswsome count me in, and thanks for donations


----------



## Brent T

Entering the contest


----------



## O_Poole

Happy to be one of the 4K!! I need all the Fert lol!


----------



## Amaxwell5

Count me in please.


----------



## Richkm20

Count me in!


----------



## Flynt2799

Congrats on the 4K members!


----------



## OKCnoob

count me in!


----------



## virginiabri

Please count me in


----------



## Wlodyd

I meant to reply to this a couple days ago, but don't see where I did... but count me in!


----------



## w0lfe

Count me in!


----------



## bullet

Awesome! Congrats on the 4,000 members! I'm glad to be apart of this wonderful group of people.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

i am in!


----------



## SirRick

count me in like crabgrass in a lawn that hasn't been treated with a pre-m


----------



## Tellycoleman

Count me in Please.
I want to win all of it.


----------



## srmorris2

Congrats on 4k! Happy to be a part of it!


----------



## Llano Estacado

In it to win it just like my Red Raiders in the Final Four!


----------



## JDM83

woohooo!!!! congrats on 4k members, im happy to be one of them! awesome stuff


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

I am in!


----------



## douglasbb

I'm just posting this because I want the winners to feel luckier for getting chosen among so many entries! ;-)


----------



## RYBLMC

I am new, but I would like to be counted in! Just bought a house with a terrible lawn! :shock:


----------



## Michelle

Pick me!


----------



## fusebox7

Llano Estacado said:


> In it to win it just like my Red Raiders in the Final Four!


Going to be a great game against my Spartans!  May the best team win!


----------



## joerob2211

Count me in, good luck.


----------



## Cavan806

BOOM! Entered!

Thanks!

Cheers


----------



## cp2012

Entered!

Thanks for keeping this forum active.


----------



## HokieWanKenobi

I'm in....


----------



## TSilvestri

Gosh that hose reel would be so epic! I'm in..


----------



## chicomano

Count me in!!!


----------



## jurkewycmi

Im in!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jakemauldin

I'm in. I was close to being the actual 4kth member but ATY slowed my computer down as I was leaving!


----------



## Ware

jakemauldin said:


> I'm in. I was close to being the actual 4kth member but ATY slowed my computer down as I was leaving!


 :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot

jakemauldin said:


> I'm in. I was close to being the actual 4kth member but ATY slowed my computer down as I was leaving!


That is awesome, lol.


----------



## Whatalawn_92

Count me in please!


----------



## LIgrass

Count me in! 4k, wow! I remember not too long ago when it was only a couple hundred.


----------



## Hawgwild69

I appreciate the information so many of the people on here provide.


----------



## avionics12

I'm in. Deep. A new to me 10K+ 419 yard would benefit from any one of those generously donated products!


----------



## lobitz68

Sweet deal... when is the entry period over?


----------



## Huff

Count me in!


----------



## Trippel24

Awesome prizes!


----------



## kyles828

Entry.


----------



## Chris3024

Congrats on 4K. New member and already learning a lot


----------



## jay12645

New Member glad to be part of the 4K.


----------



## KCBen

Awesome! Count me in!


----------



## Symbiont01

I love this forum and I am glad to be a part of it.


----------



## jlance240

Loving this forum so far, glad to be a part of it!


----------



## tootalllawnguy

New addition to the forum. I can't believe it took me so long to find this site. I was really, really missing out.


----------



## bkmanning

Count me in...


----------



## bassadict69

Count me in...


----------



## Canuck Mike

4K


----------



## Gksdudrms

My one post!


----------



## mrw045

count me in


----------



## arrigetch peaks

I'm all In.


----------



## Dazdnaz

I'm in too


----------



## manthatsnice

Count me in for a prize! &#127942;&#128540;
Thanks.


----------



## RayTL

Awesome! I'm in, thank you @Ware and all the great TLFers that make this site so good!


----------



## rhanna

I'm in, tough decision


----------



## MarkAguglia

Wow amazing giveaway... please count me IN! &#128513;


----------



## K3v1n

Count me in. Thanks for all your knowledge and support to the community.


----------



## Bman1

Awesome group and some great giveaway prizes!
Congrats on two years!


----------



## jessehurlburt

Sweet, I am in! Congrats on the site's success!


----------



## Bo Jangles

Count me in. Love this forum.


----------



## ggilmore

I want in! Great prizes. Thanks TLF!


----------



## kjackus

count me in!! congrats on your increasing membership


----------



## Desing

Count me in! I am new to lawn care and can definitely use any of the above to help take my lawn to the next level.


----------



## bosox_5

I would like all the prizes please


----------



## Abru

Congratulations and thanks community for all your help. Count me in please


----------



## Jlandry1218

Great place to get informed on all aspects of lawn care! Glad to be a part of this community.


----------



## Topcat

Count me in


----------



## Zoysiaguy

I'm in!! :thumbup:


----------



## Turftoe

Thanks for putting this together! Love this site!


----------



## Togo

I haven't logged on in a few months. Can't believe it's already 4K members.

Count me in for the drawing


----------



## Clover13

I'm in! :thumbup:


----------



## ales_gantar

We need to find a way to create a pool of European sponsors, so we don't burry the founders of TLF in shipping costs.


----------



## ales_gantar

This is a self disqualifying post.


----------



## ttrain

Count me in, gents!


----------



## sh3rlock

Looks awesome! I can't wait to get started on mine this year!


----------



## -MW-

New here, love what you guys do, thank you!


----------



## Alf187

Congrats on 4k! Glad to be a part of this!


----------



## Revlus

Nice giveaways... Who's the winner winner that gets the chicken dinner?!


----------



## Jgourley124

Hopefully me!


----------



## MatthewinGA

I'm in.


----------



## drummereef

Incredible giveaway! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## gardencityboy

Count me in


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

Did I read something about free stuff? I'm in. &#128513;

Congrats to the site on your latest milestone!


----------



## goodtimes1104

#awesomeness

Count me in!


----------



## Robpin

Please count me in


----------



## Shindoman

I'll take the TV please.


----------



## Sparton

This is awesome


----------



## Chaseweeks1

Yeah Boiiiiii


----------



## rcheid

I'm in! New member, glad to be here.


----------



## dpainter68

I gladly volunteer to win free stuff.


----------



## dfw_pilot

ales_gantar said:


> We need to find a way to create a pool of European sponsors, so we don't burry the founders of TLF in shipping costs.


If you win, we'll make it happen. Someway, somehow.


----------



## dragonslayer

Added


----------



## jwill

Congratulations! I'm in.


----------



## GlennBlake

Wow passing the 4k member mark and then this fabulous giveaway. Count me in!


----------



## Gorgonzola17

Sign me up Mr. Ware


----------



## lawnlush

I could certainly use a gorilla cart. 4K is a great accomplishment!


----------



## dennis82468

I would like to be included in the drawing


----------



## ghutch

Add me to this great list...


----------



## Medicwood

Please count me in!


----------



## Jordan90

Count me in. Thanks everyone!


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

I'd like to enter into the drawing!


----------



## daganh62

Im in. Thank you @Ware and to all those who donated.


----------



## mytmouse

This is awesome! Count me in!


----------



## LawnGuy_Ger

Yea send it to Germany, you can not buy it here


----------



## Kpguers

I am in!


----------



## TommyTester

Please count me in.


----------



## mckens16

Wow, a lot of great stuff being given away!


----------



## MNReel

count me in! Congrats on the achievement!


----------



## Turfjunkie

How did I miss this? Please include me!


----------



## Lovemburton1

I hope I am still in. Thank you.


----------



## stepper

Count me in


----------



## Ecubed

Some good prizes to be won, thanks for those who donated and congrats on 4k members. With that being said, I hope I can win!


----------



## Wieldy

Add me to the pool please!


----------



## SpiveyJr

I'm in!


----------



## Lawn-Daddy

Looking forward to the win. Thanks!


----------



## Auxiliary

I'm in. I can use any of these prizes.


----------



## gravylookout

I hope I get something good!


----------



## Ike

count me in.


----------



## Matt_G

Sign me up


----------



## Iceman

I'm in


----------



## dslab

Wow, over 4,000 members now!! Hope I win!


----------



## reauxl tigers

I NEED that bio-stim pack


----------



## mikelask24

Love seeing this community grow! thanks all. you helped me so much! The giveaway products could help too!


----------



## BryanThigpen

4K people who love turf!! Come on!! Awesome family here, no questions go unanswered!


----------



## jeffman2

Love this forum! I'm in!


----------



## Two_Rivers

4K members is awesome, count me in!


----------



## Ben S

Count me in and thank you for build in this great community.


----------



## Cmeiwes

IM IN!!!!!


----------



## bmw

Great prizes, thanks for doing this.


----------



## lucas287

I'd love to have any of those prizes!


----------



## Edlips

I'm in!!


----------



## wonder371

If its still running, please count me in!


----------



## jb08102

Free stuff uh yea I'm in


----------



## Grasshopper

I'm in and congratulations on 4k!


----------



## wiredawg

My entry...


----------



## btwint

Count me in. :thumbup:


----------



## Pawel

great forum!


----------



## Cheesetoast

Congrats! Sign me up please!


----------



## Wfrobinette

I'm in!


----------



## Dico112lr4

:thumbup: In!


----------



## FlowRider

Jumping in for a chance to win...!


----------



## kds

In!


----------



## Shuffinator

Love to have the chance to win!


----------



## NJ-lawn

I'd like to be in!


----------



## Wes

Count me in.


----------



## samjonester

I'd like to join the drawing!


----------



## Easyluck

I'm in!


----------



## csnyder345

Oooo-oooo-ooo pick me please. :lol:


----------



## Tru-Cut_Bermuda

Count me in, thank you!


----------



## grassteeth

IN IT TO WIN IT!!!!


----------



## Bbq freakshow

Yewwwwwwwwww!


----------



## jach1189

Please count me in. Thank you all for the donations!!


----------



## GA_Fescue_Man

Count me in as well. Thanks!


----------



## BarakaRS

I love TLF!


----------



## mattcoughlin

What an amazing givaway and an even better community!!


----------



## yellowfoam

Better late than never. I'm in!


----------



## SPB903

IN! Thank you!


----------



## thesouthernreelmower

IN


----------



## NothingMan

In!


----------



## jeep4me99

My first post! Glad to be here and look forward to learning and contributing a lot


----------



## Sunday

Put my name on the list as well


----------



## ATLawn

Let's do this!!! I want in!


----------



## Velvethamma

Congratulations on 2 years!
Thanks to all who donated prizes. Count me in!


----------



## bwhitaker

Sounds awesome, count me in!


----------



## maynard9089

I am a new member who has been a lurker for a couple of months now. Already learned a lot and looking forward to this season if the lawn ever greens up.


----------



## Hieronymus

Count me in! :thumbup:


----------



## jbrown

me too


----------



## bmitch05

Add me to the list! Hope to be one of the lucky winners!!!


----------



## Cmhenry

Count me in, thanks!


----------



## E_Rosa

I'm in! Great giveaways!


----------



## MckinneyLawn

Count me in!


----------



## Jason91279

Congrats all! I wouldn't of had the guts to buy a reel mower if it wasn't for this site, it's great info, and wonderful members!


----------



## Lawnfreak

It's great that your giving back to the community and we all appreciate it thanks!!!


----------



## nolemarine

I'm in!


----------



## Richie0320

Sign me up! Thanks!


----------



## KC76

Count me in.


----------



## Ware

The entry period is now closed! Stay tuned for more details about the live drawing! :thumbup:

****ENTRY PERIOD IS CLOSED***​*


----------



## Ware

I am opening this topic back up for open discussion now. Please note that no new entries will be accepted. I have not nailed down a date for the live drawing, but I will let everyone know when I do. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

So which prize is the crowd favorite - what do you hope you win?


----------



## ctrav

Well @Ware I would have to say Gorilla Cart due to the size of my yard and overall versatility!

The fact anyone can win anything is a good thing TLF ROCKS!!!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Ware said:


> So which prize is the crowd favorite - what do you hope you win?


I'd have to go with the bio stem. That would allow me to still be in the yard and being productive while allowing my back to heal.


----------



## Green

1/2, 3, or 7. Then 4.


----------



## TroyScherer

Ware said:


> So which prize is the crowd favorite - what do you hope you win?



At first I figured I would want the N-Ext products. But since I already bought and am using them I think it would come down to the Carbon-X or the Chapin spreader since I have an old Scott's version.

But I would never turn down a TV.


----------



## tootalllawnguy

Ware said:


> So which prize is the crowd favorite - what do you hope you win?


I'm excited the most about Carbon-X and hope it will kick my yard into overdrive, but I'm sorely needing a Gorilla cart for my yard (and back's) sake.


----------



## RayTL

Need the Gorilla Cart!! Have a lot of leveling to do and my Grandad's wheelbarrow has asked for a breather!

Also, about the hose reel my wife bought ... :shock:

In honor of Masters Sunday, the great items here, and Mr. Bill Murray: "It's in the hole!"


----------



## gijoe4500

Is there hose reel just a discount on purchase, or a free reel. If free, I'd probably go that route, otherwise, the tv or garden cart.


----------



## Spammage

I want the Masport Rotary.

I was also curious about the hose reel, and also curious as to the size of the TV.


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> So which prize is the crowd favorite - what do you hope you win?


I want to win the Hose Reel or Garden Dump Cart


----------



## Shootermcgee

Any of the gifts are great in my opinion even the stickers.


----------



## bullet

I'm a noob - I don't know what the Carbon-X Fertilizer or Bio-Stimulants are, nor do I think my starter lawn should require anything that fancy yet. I'd rather this to go to someone who needs it.

Still torn between the Gorilla Carts; GOR6PS vs GCG-7. It looks like this giveaway has the former.

The Chapin 82080 80-pound is probably way too big for my 5k yard?

Thus, I'm leaning towards the Eley Hose Reel. That thing looks sweet! It can replace the cheapo one the previous home owner left us. I need something to fit my 100 ft Craftsman hose as well!


----------



## samjonester

I'd love the N-Ext package! I lost most of my lawn budget this year to a sewer line replacement. The kicker is it tore up the lawn as well! I lost a mower purchase my wife had approved, a bio-stim package, and a new sprayer to the unexpected expense


----------



## social port

Top choice: Carbon X all the way for me


----------



## ABC123

Ware said:


> So which prize is the crowd favorite - what do you hope you win?


I hope that whoever wins can win some lawn time with these products and put it to reel good work.

I really enjoy how smooth and sturdy the hose reel I have functions, the quick connect fittings are a must. :thumbup:


----------



## Jacob_S

Congratulations winners, happy easter.


----------



## walk1355

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


She accidentally drew two and when she put one of them down she put mine down!!!

If she wasn't so darn cute, I'd be mad!

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## SGrabs33

@walk1355


----------



## wardconnor

@walk1355 That is a bummer


----------



## Ware

Sorry for the short notice on this - life has been busy, and we're heading into a holiday weekend, so I wanted to go ahead and get this knocked out.

Congrats to all the winners below, and a huge thank you to those who donated to the prize pool!

What worked well last time was letting the first name drawn get first choice of the prizes, the second name drawn gets a choice of what's left, and so on. That way someone who really needs a spreader doesn't end up with a hose reel, or vice versa. All winners will also receive some awesome TLF stickers by mail. :thumbup:

So here we go...


 @lvlikeyv 
 @dmouw 
 @Hexadecimal 00FF00 
 @Necrosis 
 @jmac1986 
 @GA_Fescue_Man 
 @gpbrown60 

So @lvlikeyv you're on the clock! Let us know which prize you want and PM me your address! :thumbup:


 Carbon-X
 Carbon-X
 N-Ext Bio-Stim Pack
 Gorilla Cart
 4K TV
 Eley Hose Reel
 80lb Spreader


----------



## Ware

walk1355 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> She accidentally drew two and when she put one of them down she put mine down!!!
> 
> If she wasn't so darn cute, I'd be mad!
> 
> Congrats to all the winners!


Oh wow, that's terrible! I'll box up a TLF swag pack for you. PM me your address. :thumbup:


----------



## walk1355

Ware said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> She accidentally drew two and when she put one of them down she put mine down!!!
> 
> If she wasn't so darn cute, I'd be mad!
> 
> Congrats to all the winners!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, that's terrible! I'll box up a TLF swag pack for you. PM me your address. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

@Ware Thanks. I do want to be clear that I have 0 hard feelings about this. My post was meant to be funny. I'm not mad about anything!


----------



## Ware

walk1355 said:


> Ware Thanks. I do want to be clear that I have 0 hard feelings about this. My post was meant to be funny. I'm not mad about anything!


Oh I know! :thumbup:


----------



## walk1355

@wardconnor It's karma coming back to get me for telling you that 3100 was in "decent shape"


----------



## BassBoss

Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## Necrosis

Edit: Sorry I got excited and didn't read the instructions.


----------



## Ware

lvlikeyv is taking the Gorilla Cart! Thanks again @wardconnor!


*lvlikeyv - Gorilla Cart*
 dmouw
 Hexadecimal 00FF00
 Necrosis
 jmac1986 
 GA_Fescue_Man
 gpbrown60

@dmouw you're on the clock! Let me know which prize you want from the list below and PM me your address! :thumbup:


 Carbon-X
 Carbon-X
 N-Ext Bio-Stim Pack
 4K TV
 Eley Hose Reel
 80lb Spreader


----------



## ctrav

Congrats to the winners and TLF for doing this...


----------



## Spammage

@Ware do I get the Masport rotary as a consolation prize?? 🤣


----------



## lvlikeyv

Huge thank you to Connor Ward and everyone at TLF.

Excited to put this bad boy to work.


----------



## pennstater2005

Congrats to the winners! Whoever gets that hose reel is gonna love it!!! I never thought I'd like washing my car again


----------



## Austinite

Congrats everyone!!! Awesome giveaway!


----------



## dmouw

pretty stoked!


----------



## jmac1986

I finally won a drawing!!


----------



## Shindoman

I can't believe I didn't win! Lol
Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## Ware

dmouw is taking the Carbon-X! Thanks again @thegrassfactor!


*lvlikeyv - Gorilla Cart*
 *dmouw - Carbon-X*
 Hexadecimal 00FF00
 Necrosis
 jmac1986 
 GA_Fescue_Man
 gpbrown60

@Hexadecimal 00FF00 you're on the clock! Let me know which prize you want from the list below and PM me your address! :thumbup:


 Carbon-X
 N-Ext Bio-Stim Pack
 4K TV
 Eley Hose Reel
 80lb Spreader


----------



## driver_7

Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## Riverpilot

Congratulations to all! Very cool prizes to pick from


----------



## wardconnor

lvlikeyv said:


> Huge thank you to Connor Ward and everyone at TLF.
> 
> Excited to put this bad boy to work.


You will love it. They are so freaking nice and awesome.


----------



## Ware

Hexadecimal 00FF00 is taking the Eley Hose Reel!


*lvlikeyv - Gorilla Cart*
 *dmouw - Carbon-X*
 *Hexadecimal 00FF00 - Eley Hose Reel*
 Necrosis
 jmac1986 
 GA_Fescue_Man
 gpbrown60

@Necrosis you're up! Let me know which prize you want from the list below and PM me your address! :thumbup:


 Carbon-X
 N-Ext Bio-Stim Pack
 4K TV
 80lb Spreader


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

walk1355 said:


> @wardconnor It's karma coming back to get me for telling you that 3100 was in "decent shape"


He did overhaul the ****ens outta that lol


----------



## Redtenchu

walk1355 said:


> I do want to be clear that I have 0 hard feelings about this. My post was meant to be funny. I'm not mad about anything!


Made me chuckle!

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Ware said:


> Sorry for the short notice on this - life has been busy, and we're heading into a holiday weekend, so I wanted to go ahead and get this knocked out.
> 
> Congrats to all the winners below, and a huge thank you to those who donated to the prize pool!
> 
> What worked well last time was letting the first name drawn get first choice of the prizes, the second name drawn gets a choice of what's left, and so on. That way someone who really needs a spreader doesn't end up with a hose reel, or vice versa. All winners will also receive some awesome TLF stickers by mail. :thumbup:
> 
> So here we go...
> 
> 
> @lvlikeyv
> @dmouw
> @Hexadecimal 00FF00
> @Necrosis
> @jmac1986
> @GA_Fescue_Man
> @gpbrown60
> 
> So @lvlikeyv you're on the clock! Let us know which prize you want and PM me your address! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Carbon-X
> Carbon-X
> N-Ext Bio-Stim Pack
> Gorilla Cart
> 4K TV
> Eley Hose Reel
> 80lb Spreader


Congratulations guys! Better luck next year for the rest of us.


----------



## RayTL

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Killsocket

Congratulations everyone! Great stuff. And something I totally forgot to enter in!  Next time!


----------



## Ware

Hexadecimal 00FF00 is taking the Eley Hose Reel!


*lvlikeyv - Gorilla Cart*
 *dmouw - Carbon-X*
 *Hexadecimal 00FF00 - Eley Hose Reel*
 Necrosis
 jmac1986 
 GA_Fescue_Man
 gpbrown60

@Necrosis you're up! Let me know which prize you want from the list below and PM me your address! :thumbup:


 Carbon-X
 N-Ext Bio-Stim Pack
 4K TV
 80lb Spreader


----------



## Necrosis

I'll take the Bio-Stim Pack. Sent you a PM!


----------



## Ware

And now there are 2!


*lvlikeyv - Gorilla Cart*
 *dmouw - Carbon-X*
 *Hexadecimal 00FF00 - Eley Hose Reel*
 *Necrosis - Bio-Stimulant Pack*
 *jmac1986 - Carbon-X*
 GA_Fescue_Man
 gpbrown60

@GA_Fescue_Man you're up! Let me know which prize you want from the list below and PM me your address! :thumbup:


 4K TV
 80lb Spreader


----------



## Grass Clippins

I think it's funny how the 4K TV will probably be last to go... :lol: 99.99% of the population would have probably picked it first. This confirms that I'm amongst the right people.


----------



## gpbrown60

Happen to be thinking the same thing! :gum:


----------



## GA_Fescue_Man

Wow! I wasn't expecting that. I will take the 4K TV for my kids. I appreciate you guys very much. Thanks.


----------



## GA_Fescue_Man

I sold my lawn care soul to the devil&#128513;.


----------



## ericgautier

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Grass Clippins

@GA_Fescue_Man :lol: True be told, I would have done the same. That TV would have looked good in my garage. Congratulations.


----------



## GA_Fescue_Man

Grass Clippins said:


> @GA_Fescue_Man :lol: True be told, I would have done the same. That TV would have looked good in my garage. Congratulations.


Thanks man!


----------



## Ware

Congrats again to all the winners - and thanks again to the prize donors!


 lvlikeyv - Gorilla Cart
 dmouw - Carbon-X
 Hexadecimal 00FF00 - Eley Hose Reel
 Necrosis - Bio-Stimulant Pack
 jmac1986 - Carbon-X
 GA_Fescue_Man - 4K TV
 gpbrown60 - Spreader


----------



## dmouw

Thanks again @Ware and @thegrassfactor 

Bags of CarbonX waiting for me when I came home today. I watched my doorbell camera all day with anticipation lol


----------

